# Toneboosters Morphit - Headphones simulation vst



## phil_wc (Dec 23, 2016)

It seems that no one haven't talk about this yet. So I make a thread about it if people who'll be able to compare this to Sonarworks vst

http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-morphit/






Improve the quality of your headphones, simulate a wide variety of brands and models, or customize your own headphone sound with TB Morphit.

*Supports more than 100 popular studio headphones*


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 23, 2016)

I gave the demo of this a spin earlier today, and bought it within five minutes. Simple in concept, yet very effective … I think it will become a regular resident of my master buss going forward.

Caveat: I don't have and have never tried Sonarworks, so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## phil_wc (Dec 23, 2016)

Cool I download the demo for both of them, and I try simulate AKG K712 for both Sonarwork and TB. It sounds different tho. I don't know which one is correct since I have only DT770 Pro to use now.


----------



## elpedro (Dec 24, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> I gave the demo of this a spin earlier today, and bought it within five minutes. Simple in concept, yet very effective … I think it will become a regular resident of my master buss going forward.
> 
> Caveat: I don't have and have never tried Sonarworks, so I don't know how they compare.


I have sonarworks and i compared my akg k702's and they sound similar under both SW and Morphit.Moephit also supports my denon ahd2000 which is a bonus.well worth it if you have to use headphones like me.


----------

